# Wanted Adult Bow



## Andreskic (Mar 3, 2009)

I am looking for an adult right handed bow 
if you have one that you would be willing to sell email me at
[email protected]


----------



## Non Typical (Feb 17, 2009)

You might give a few details like how many pound draw, draw length, and how much do you want to pay. I have different ones, both new and used.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Thousands of used bows available. At a pawn shop recently, a good number of bows in good shape. $55-85 price range. Guessing that they were $250-400 new. Craigslist also. I would check at a local pro shop first if you are unsure what you want. They will have a good number of used for sale, probably can shoot those bows also.

L & O


----------



## 3fingervic (Jan 28, 2009)

Look 2 posts above this one. I think it might be that close. $200 PSE g-force 2006 snatch it up it won't be here long. I'm left handed or it would be mine.


----------



## holzy (Sep 21, 2001)

I have a Bowtech Allegiance, 60-70 lb, 28.5" draw, VBG Sight, MZE Zero Effect, STS, S-Coil, G5 Meta Peep......everything goes for $350.


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

Andreskic said:


> I am looking for an adult right handed bow
> if you have one that you would be willing to sell email me at
> [email protected]


I would suspect there will be alot for sale later this summer as some people will switch over to crossbows. Probably be just before season as thats when alot of guys brought their stuff out and started practicing


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

If your new into Archery I have a Hoyt Deviator, 60-70 pound draw, set at mid 60s right now, new cables, sight, stabilizer, silencer, peep, has killed deer every year for the past 10 years. It's a little heavy, but tried and true...........you can pick it up or pay for the shipping.

29 inch draw single cam, pushing aluminum in 260s.


----------

